# Growling?



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lucy has been fairly happy and affectionate, although she has got a feisty side to her. The past few days I am alarmed because if I go to move her from the couch, bed, or on my lap, she elicits a warning growl when I pick her up. I googled this behavior and it seems like dogs who do this think that they "own" that space. So, I want to nip this potentially aggressive behavior in the butt. Should I just keep her off the furniture altogether? I like my cuddle time with her, but if she thinks its okay to growl at me, then something needs to change. Is there any other reason why she would growl at me for this?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

important read, http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/why-growl-good

http://www.4pawsu.com/k9myths.html see Myth no. 9

What to do if a dog growls at you. Pat Miller. http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/12_10/features/Training-For-Growling-Behavior_16163-1.html


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for those. Very helpful in dealing with the growling as identifying it as a positive behavior. You always have great resources to share! 

However I am not sure what to do to prevent it or what's really causing it. She's not resource guarding like in the article. It happened again tonight when she fell asleep on my lap on the couch. I woke her up and said "come on" to get her attention. Because she is so small still she can't get on and off the couch by herself (so trying to get her to get off by herself is not possible). So I lifted her and she growled at me. This is becoming very frequent and she never used to do this. I am very calm with her and always take care when I lift her. I am very concerned that this could get worse.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't know how others might handle this but if she were mine I wouldn't allow her back on the furniture for awhile. Maybe you could place a small bed by your feet when you are sitting on the couch or other place so she can be close but not on the furniture with you. Leo's the only one of my dogs currently permitted on the couch with us but in past years if one of the dogs was on the couch and ever growled at us or one of the other dogs, the growler was made to get off the furniture and not permitted back up for awhile. It seems to have stopped the growly behavior and never resulted in other negative behaviors. If they wanted to sit on the furniture they had to behave acceptably.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Ginny did some resource guarding as a puppy, but got over that with time (trading up, etc). She is a total sweetie now, very mellow. 
Griffin, on the other had, did some strange growling at 3-4 months of age that had me concerned. He growled a lot at other dogs (except Ginny) and, worse, growled at my husband a few times when he picked him up. He, like your Lucy, definitely has a feisty side. I don't have much advice to offer except to empathize and hope this gets better for you. Griffin just seemed to outgrow it or something (He's close to 6 months now); I haven't noticed it in a while. I still get a little nervous when a new person meets Griffin or even when my husband holds him close to his face, because he is slightly more unpredictable than Ginny. (My anxiety about it probably doesn't help at all) Good luck!


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks. I think I will just keep her off the furniture for now. I am glad to see others have had the same thing happen and it's just a phase. Lucy is just turning 5 months old, so maybe it is a phase. I just don't want it to get any worse. Lucy has to be able to be tolerant of handling. She always has been so this is strange to me. 

As a side note-I have to admit, I am a little bummed out that Lucy has this feisty side to her, as she still play bites too (we are working on it). I got a Havanese because my parents have the most laid-back friendly Hav, and would never EVER bite or growl at another human being. Even when Lucy plays with her by biting her ears and hanging on for dear life, she doesn't even snap at her. I know every dog is different, but I guess I had unrealistic expectations that Lucy would be just as laid back as their dog. Hopefully this behavior gets nipped in the butt (pun intended!) soon. Okay enough of my rambling <---says the anxious dog mom!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Don't worry too much, I really think it is a puppy thing! I bet those with more experience will offer appreciated advice (like Dave with those articles; always great).
What was your parents' Hav like at that age?


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

azcolaw said:


> Don't worry too much, I really think it is a puppy thing! I bet those with more experience will offer appreciated advice (like Dave with those articles; always great).
> What was your parents' Hav like at that age?


Hmm... I was in my last year of college when she was a puppy so I wasn't home a lot. But I never remember her play biting or growling. She was an excessive licker during play, and Lucy can be too. My parents had an interesting way to pick out her out of the litter though. My dad is a doctor and he lifted each puppy to hear their heart rate when being lifted. Honey, their now dog, had the slowest heart rate of them all, indicating less anxiety/stimulation when handled. I guess it worked out because she is the most laid back, friendly dog they've ever owned, and very adaptable! I absolutely adore her, and I have high hopes for Lucy too as she matures


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Interesting about the heart rate! I've never heard of that method, but it makes sense.
My Dad is a doctor, too. He gave me a puppy (mixed breed) when I was 6 years old. He picked the saddest-looking puppy in the litter because he felt sorry for it. Not the best method, right? Actually, Frisky lived for 15 years and was a very good dog.


----------

